# Lowe's Food Grade Buckets



## SpoiledRotten (Oct 2, 2011)

I just noticed for the first time today that Lowe's is carrying the 5 gallon food grade buckets for under $4.00 and the lids for under $2.00. I picked up one today.


----------



## jtstar (Oct 2, 2011)

I went out to a local vineyard last weekend to pick some grapes and the owner had a stock pile of buckets and they told me to take all that I wanted so I got some buckets and some grapes just for the taken


----------



## DasK (Oct 2, 2011)

I go to grocery stores and get buckets from their bakeries. They often give them away for free.


----------

